# Ideas for homemade rat beds/toys/accessories



## JessyGene

Over the last couple of months I've gotten into making things for my rats. I have a squidoo page entirely about how to make homemade things for pet rats. Here are some of the pictures. Hopefully they can give you some ideas to make things for your own rats.
To see the more pictures, and instructions you can go to my page: http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-rat-cages-and-toys


View attachment 4532
View attachment 4533
View attachment 4534
View attachment 4535
View attachment 4536
View attachment 4537
View attachment 4538
View attachment 4539
View attachment 4540


----------



## irradella

All of these are so beautiful! Great job. I really like the cube tunnel thing and the purple house


----------



## Critter

Fantastic! This looks like so much fun. Great job!


----------



## GhostMouse

These are so cool! I'll have to try them out sometime. Especially the paper mache, I would never have thought of that for rat things!


----------



## Kiko

Those are all really cool!

I love making stuff for my rats, and being a craft addict my rats are basically my enablers xD


----------



## Rat lover

What is the bluish ball type thing. It looks awesome and I want to build one. The 7 th photo


----------



## BasmatiRice

Its in her blog, I saw how to make one there, it seems pretty rat friendly, I'm definetly trying it lol How long did it last?


----------



## JessyGene

Its just paper mache. I dipped strips of paper in a flour water mixture (I also added a bit of food coloring) and then slapped them on a balloon. I let it dry over night and then popped and removed the balloon and hung it up with some rope. My rat really likes it and is still using it. She doesn't chew too much and she never pees in her bed so it is lasting pretty well. So it just depends on how fast your rats like to dirty up their beds. But even if it only lasts a little while it is really cheap and easy to make and its a fun change for the rats.


----------



## Rat lover

Ok thank you. I have had paper mâché in my cage before but it looked different so I didn't know if it was paper mâché.


----------

